# Ethan Ralph vs. Corinne



## Sammich (Jun 26, 2022)

It seems like Corinne stole a hundred from ralph's wallet.   Not sure if this will go anywhere, but he's suppose to confront her soon.



Should have added her threat in case folks wanted to know more about her.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corin...thcorinne-corinne-forever-corinn-esque.42522/


----------



## Sneed Weed (Jun 26, 2022)

First the purse in Portugal, then a random Gambian and now he gets swindled by Sally O Malley from the valley of Cali

There won't be much to take from Ralph by the end of 2022


----------



## ManBearHog (Jun 26, 2022)

https://mobile.twitter.com/kinocopter/status/1541140487926452224?s=21&t=MgivU29AwxpFGThd1Y1rKg
		


Vidya of confrguntation.
Mod edit: 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TayandYou (Jun 26, 2022)

I hope they fight and somebody films it


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 26, 2022)

Why even admit to sharing a room with Corinne? LOL

I guess it's confirmed that Corinne's been pegging Ralph, too.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jun 26, 2022)

Another day, another guntmas miracle.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 26, 2022)

Corrine confirms Ralph is major coke fiend. 

She didn’t steal $100 he blew all his money on coke and can’t face Meigh. Ralph drives to DC to buy coke, so his three day binge in DC probably cost $800 in coke alone. 

Nissan is going to be repo’ing that truck soon. Moving out of state won’t stop them. First Ralph loses his ghetto rental house, next is the truck.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jun 26, 2022)

Bonktrash said:


> I hope they fight and somebody films it


Getting bitch slapped by a 60yo hag would be peak Ralph.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jun 26, 2022)

The name Corinne is familiar, can someone drop lore on who this is?


----------



## Armor King (Jun 26, 2022)

Gunty really does use twitter like the 13 year old girl writing in her diary trope. Ralph you look like a woman twetting about every single thing that happens in your sex-offender life every 10 seconds.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Jun 26, 2022)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> The name Corinne is familiar, can someone drop lore on who this is?


She's been a dumb bimbo live streamer since before the days of IP2. She's famous for rubbing colloidal silver on her vag to treat STDs. Mr. Metokur did a video or a stream on her a little while back and I'm sure there's an archive of it somewhere on YouTube.






						Corinne Cliford / adventureswithcorinne / Corinne Forever / Corinn Esque
					

Corinne Cliford is a washed up druggie debt dodger who will accept invitations to hang out at properties around Beverly Hills and then start shrieking and calling the police when she doesn't get her way. She is a massive liability to everyone around her and fucking unbearable.  If you give her...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 26, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Why even admit to sharing a room with Corinne? LOL
> 
> I guess it's confirmed that Corinne's been pegging Ralph, too.


I don't really expect and answer but I gotta ask:

Is Ralph really that gifted at being stupid or does he have to put some work into it?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jun 26, 2022)

ManBearHog said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/kinocopter/status/1541140487926452224?s=21&t=MgivU29AwxpFGThd1Y1rKg
> 
> 
> 
> Vidya of confrguntation.


It's funny to see two compulsive liars both lying at each other and acting indignant.

Why would you ever subject yourself to that haggard old bitch is beyond me, but then I don't know why you would want to hang around a sagging manlet like Ralph. Truly disgusting creatures that deserve each other.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 26, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I don't really expect and answer but I gotta ask:
> 
> Is Ralph really that gifted at being stupid or does he have to put some work into it?


maybe he was born with it, maybe it is Portuguese


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 26, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Why would you ever subject yourself to that haggard old bitch is beyond me, but then I don't know why you would want to hang around a sagging manlet like Ralph. Truly disgusting creatures that deserve each other.


I ascribe to the theory that Corrine is his dealer or acts a connect to drugs. He has to go to DC to get them and who the fuck else does he know there?


----------



## Gadgets Brown Bricks (Jun 26, 2022)

I bet Chlorine is sad about this how else is she gonna get any attention now


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 26, 2022)

will corrine behead the gunt with a hereunto hidden machete live on stream? im forced to assume yes.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 26, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> I ascribe to the theory that Corrine is his dealer or acts a connect to drugs. He has to go to DC to get them and who the fuck else does he know there?


It’s not exactly hard to find coke in DC, but you’re right, Gunt is exactly the type of guy who gets sold out of the crushed Tylenol pocket instead of the real coke pokey because he’s such a obvious cowardly wigger. 

It’s just hilarious that Gunt has to leave the drug filled ghetto he lives and drive two hours in just to buy coke. Any other person would just have to walk half a block to score in Ralph’s hood.


----------



## Ulkesh (Jun 26, 2022)

Ralph recreated ANOTHER scene from Trailer Park Boys. His life is just an American adaptation with a live studio audience at this point.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jun 26, 2022)

Corrine 1 Ralphamale 0
The humanity!


----------



## beautiful person (Jun 26, 2022)

It's sounding more like he thinks one of the hotel staff stole from him but he thinks Corinne should pay for it anyway because she created the situation where they could have access to his stuff.


----------



## Keranu (Jun 26, 2022)

Ulkesh said:


> Ralph recreated ANOTHER scene from Trailer Park Boys. His life is just an American adaptation with a live studio audience at this point.


And every season of Ralph's saga ends with him going to jail.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Jun 26, 2022)

Armor King said:


> Gunty really does use twitter like the 13 year old girl writing in her diary trope. Ralph you look like a woman twetting about every single thing that happens in your sex-offender life every 10 seconds.


Dear Diary,

I am SO mad. Corinne the Dumbass stole my money today. My dealer is gonna be so pissed  its ok though because me and the girls are gonna jump her later. Anyways I’m going to eat some ice cream. LOL!

XOXO

~Ethan Ralph~


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (Jun 26, 2022)

And where was Ralph when this was supposedly happening? 

This sounds like stuff that should be in a wallet, is he too fat to carry his wallet with him?


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Jun 26, 2022)

GreeneCoDeputy said:


> And where was Ralph when this was supposedly happening?
> 
> This sounds like stuff that should be in a wallet, is he too fat to carry his wallet with him?


This is why Ralph needs a purse. He can't keep all of his tampons and credit cards in his pockets, so he needed to buy extra storage.


----------



## Barbarus (Jun 26, 2022)

Ralph, what's corrine doing in your hotel room? I know pantsu would get off on it but I'm sure your daughter is going to lovs it when she finds out in 10 or 15 years dad of the year!


----------



## RussianParasite (Jun 26, 2022)

beautiful person said:


> It's sounding more like he thinks one of the hotel staff stole from him but he thinks Corinne should pay for it anyway because she created the situation where they could have access to his stuff.


Love to see that his sense of personal responsibility hasn’t returned. Can’t wait until May parks the car somewhere and he chimps out because one of his fellow ghetto dwellers smashes the windows to steal another of his manpurses.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 26, 2022)

beautiful person said:


> It's sounding more like he thinks one of the hotel staff stole from him but he thinks Corinne should pay for it anyway because she created the situation where they could have access to his stuff.


It's because he's too bitchmade to force Corrine to make good, so he has to cope and pretend it was someone else. Here's the clip of Gunt confronting Corrine:


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 26, 2022)

Just think that these two met when Ralph sent her to wonder around in Compton while laughing at her on the Killstream.  I think that was the first time I ever watched Ralph and here we are today.  Also everyone knows you do coke Ralph, it's really obvious and the only possible way you'll ever lose weight.


----------



## DownSyzePotato (Jun 26, 2022)

Ah, the old flood the hotel room grift.
And then use that as an excuse to steal some stuff.  "Wasn't just me in here - staff were too"
60% of the time it works every time.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Jun 26, 2022)

beautiful person said:


> It's sounding more like he thinks one of the hotel staff stole from him but he thinks Corinne should pay for it anyway because she created the situation where they could have access to his stuff.


It's easier to point people who already hate Corinne towards hating her more but giving him sympathy money. He play his cards right and he might come out of this situation richer.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jun 26, 2022)

DownSyzePotato said:


> Ah, the old flood the hotel room grift.
> And then use that as an excuse to steal some stuff.  "Wasn't just me in here - staff were too"
> 60% of the time it works every time.


I'm going to side with the Ralphamale on this one, Corrine definitely robbed him.

Yet, Ralph claims he always sees this shit coming. He _always _knows a snake when he sees one. It's strange because, exactly _ zero_ of my friends since I have left college have stolen from me, or _ snaked_ on me or anything like that. It seems to happen to him all the time, and he does this - allegedly - with full knowledge it's going to happen...

So surely it's actually his own fault he's been robbed by a 40 going 60 crack whore.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jun 26, 2022)

Why were they sharing a room? Ralph gunted Corinne 
Why was Ralph's wallet left there? Ralph is an idiot. 
How did she flood the room? Probably took a giant shit and clogged the toilet. 
Why isn't he responsible for his own shit? Because it's Ralph. 

Although I agree with people saying that he's putting on a show for May because he doesn't want to admit that he blew the money on something else or lost it like a retard on his own. 

Corinne was one of the few people that stuck by Ralph no matter what, sort of like Gator, no matter how much trouble the association caused her, she stuck in there. 
I doubt she would go full alog, and she's likely to "forgive" him once he calms down (if that ever happens), but if there's one thing Ralph knows how to do, is to take a a drop of gasoline and burn down an entire city block with it, so depending on how hard he goes at her in the next few days, this could be interesting. Let's see what happens.


----------



## High Tea (Jun 26, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I'm going to side with the Ralphamale on this one, Corrine definitely robbed him.
> 
> Yet, Ralph claims he always sees this shit coming. He _always _knows a snake when he sees one. It's strange because, exactly _ zero_ of my friends since I have left college have stoken from me, or _ snaked_ on me or anything like that. It seems to happen to him all the time, and he does this - allegedly - with full knowledge it was going to happen...
> 
> So surely it's actually his own fault he's been robbed by a 40 going 60 crack whore.


Maybe she was promised cash for getting gunted and he didn't pay up. Always pay your whores.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 26, 2022)

Armor King said:


> Gunty really does use twitter like the 13 year old girl writing in her diary trope. Ralph you look like a woman twetting about every single thing that happens in your sex-offender life every 10 seconds.


Faith's diary reads more maturity than Ralph's twitter timeline.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 26, 2022)

You know, a smart person living the IRL stream life would just come up with fake drama to get superchat $$$ from their paypigs. But none of these people are smart. But why would you leave a known dishonest person with access to your wallet?


----------



## Father Elijah (Jun 26, 2022)

If Ralph does burn this bridge, prepare for rage filled coke withdrawal streams


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 26, 2022)

Father Elijah said:


> If Ralph does burn this bridge, prepare for rage filled coke withdrawal streams


Followed by a beaten up by local dealer arch.


----------



## veri (Jun 26, 2022)

he probably spent it in a drunken blackout and doesn’t remember.


----------



## Gudetama-chan (Jun 26, 2022)

Can't wait for Corrine to get interviewed on the Kino Casino and leak all those sweet sweet ragepig details. The cokefiend cover is just the beginning.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 26, 2022)

Father Elijah said:


> If Ralph does burn this bridge, prepare for rage filled coke withdrawal streams


Coke withdrawal really isn’t tough tbh and we’ll never see his alcohol withdrawal streams because he’d be laid up in a hospital seizing out hearing mariachi music


----------



## Hambubger (Jun 26, 2022)

Ralph snorted the 100 buck bill


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Jun 26, 2022)

If it was possible to prove it without Gunt just outright admitting it I’d bet $100 that he never had $100 in there to begin with and is just trying to run a low-IQ wigger scam. Seems like exactly the kind of thing he’d do, especially to Corinne, who, believe it or not, is probably even more retarded than Ralph is. She might be a literal crackhead, but so is he and I can 100% imagine him trying to run a petty scam on her right after contracting her super gonorrhea.


----------



## Fuzhou (Jun 26, 2022)

Corrine is ugly and I wouldn't have sex with her.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Jun 26, 2022)

ManBearHog said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/kinocopter/status/1541140487926452224?s=21&t=MgivU29AwxpFGThd1Y1rKg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, she is hard to look at. And not in a "ugly" looking kind of way, but an uncanny valley sort of way.


break these cuffs said:


> It's because he's too bitchmade to force Corrine to make good, so he has to cope and pretend it was someone else. Here's the clip of Gunt confronting Corrine:


Can't believe corrine can hit ralph that hard.

RIP Tiny.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jun 26, 2022)

Blood Bath & Beyond said:


> If it was possible to prove it without Gunt just outright admitting it I’d bet $100 that he never had $100 in there to begin with and is just trying to run a low-IQ wigger scam


I don’t think he’s trying to run a scam. I think he’s such a drug-addicted alcoholic that he can’t remember how much money he had, loses his shit, and blames others. This is Addict 101.


----------



## Gold Star Commissar (Jun 26, 2022)

I thought Ralph was rich! Doesn’t he spend more on spilled liquor than his paypigs make in a year? 

And yet here is a man—that likes getting pegged—that postponed a stream to get his speaker back from an Uber and is big assmad over $100.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 26, 2022)

RussianParasite said:


> Love to see that his sense of personal responsibility hasn’t returned. Can’t wait until May parks the car somewhere and he chimps out because one of his fellow ghetto dwellers smashes the windows to steal another of his manpurses.


When did Ralph ever have a sense of personal responsibility?


----------



## thismanlies (Jun 26, 2022)

Chlorine robbing Gunt is something I’d expect her to do. But to flood the room and stick him with the bill (because you know this cracked out bitch didn’t put the room on her credit card) I have to wonder what he did to piss her off.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 26, 2022)

thismanlies said:


> I have to wonder what he did to piss her off.


she said it in the video clip, he made 500$ and didn't give her a penny.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 26, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> she said it in the video clip, he made 500$ and didn't give her a penny.


Wasn’t he bragging about getting thousands though?


----------



## Goofy Logic (Jun 26, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> she said it in the video clip, he made 500$ and didn't give her a penny.


So he setting off to piss off a whole new crowd with his selfishness?  All the more entertainment for us!


----------



## defbloat (Jun 26, 2022)

That wooden spoon from the $20 Indian-Italian ice shavings stand was Ralph's dick last night. Feeling jealous yet Karen Farms?


----------



## Symalsa (Jun 26, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> she said it in the video clip, he made 500$ and didn't give her a penny.


This is a common theme with Corinne. She shows up around streamers and then tries to claim their income as she thinks they wouldn’t have made that money without her, the star of the show lol.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jun 26, 2022)

Ralph doesn’t mind paying for sex, but if it’s with Corrine, even he thinks he should be paid for the service.

also confirmed they shared a hotel room. Gross.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 26, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Ralph doesn’t mind paying for sex, but if it’s with Corrine, even he thinks he should be paid for the setvice.
> 
> also confirmed why shared a hotel room. Gross.


I mean, they've hung out and streamed together a lot.

It's obvious they've been fucking.


----------



## RussianParasite (Jun 26, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> It's obvious she’s been pegging.


FTFY


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Jun 26, 2022)

Symalsa said:


> This is a common theme with Corinne. She shows up around streamers and then tries to claim their income as she thinks they wouldn’t have made that money without her, the star of the show lol.


To be fair they only include her to make her the butt of their jokes.


----------



## Catboys the Musical (Jun 26, 2022)

defbloat said:


> View attachment 3430661



Corinne looking like a female Ralph


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Jun 26, 2022)

What happened to the Gaamibie Nigger?
Was he scamed? If so...LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 26, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Wasn’t he bragging about getting thousands though?


Yes.  And she was promised $500.  She didn't get that $500 so she's pissed.



Sexual Meatball Sub said:


> View attachment 3430741
> Corinne looking like a female Ralph


Whatever happened to that hat?  Has he worn it since the Bowling event?


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 26, 2022)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> What happened to the Gaamibie Nigger?
> Was he scamed? If so...LOLOLOLOLOL


I think that he scammed Ralph.


----------



## Derpy (Jun 26, 2022)

ManBearHog said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/kinocopter/status/1541140487926452224?s=21&t=MgivU29AwxpFGThd1Y1rKg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, here she talks about how everyone stayed up and partied all night and Ralph wasn’t there. He quickly says he was “drinking”… He left his wallet and debit card behind. Hmmm…

I think Ralph was with a whore, paying for sex while the room flooded or whatever. He an actual (unusual for Ralph) smart move by not bringing his wallet to see the hooker because they steal all the time.

Just listen when Corrine says he was “doing whatever you were doing” and how quick he says “drinking”. It’s like he had thought out what his answer was when asked. The tone was very sus to me.
Whatever he was doing, he didn’t want to say it on stream. I bet May is the kind of bitch who says she is ok with Ralph getting hookers, but is actually not cool with it and has started giving Ralph shit.


----------



## JhonVent (Jun 26, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Whatever happened to that hat? Has he worn it since the Bowling event?


Ralph‘s whigger ass bought the $300 cowboy hat and caring case on pedo horse bride‘s credit card and was bully so hard that weekend that he was shamed from ever wearing it again. Way to go Ralph, you sure know how to spend your money or should I say your horse bride money. Anyway he’s been banned from Texas so what more use can he have for it. Ralph should just try to sell it on eBay and see if you can get anything for it.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 26, 2022)

Derpy said:


> So, here she talks about how everyone stayed up and partied all night and Ralph wasn’t there. He quickly says he was “drinking”… He left his wallet and debit card behind. Hmmm…
> 
> I think Ralph was with a whore, paying for sex while the room flooded or whatever. He an actual (unusual for Ralph) smart move by not bringing his wallet to see the hooker because they steal all the time.
> 
> ...



I can believe that Pantsu is ok with Ralph sleeping around but Ralph doesn't want to have explain to her why they can't afford to go anywhere nicer than Atlantic City while he spends $500 on hookers and blow for himself. So Ralph makes up a retarded story about Corinne robbing him to explain the missing funds.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 26, 2022)

JhonVent said:


> Ralph‘s whigger ass bought the $300 cowboy hat and caring case on pedo horse bride‘s credit card and was bully so hard that weekend that he was shamed from ever wearing it again. Way to go Ralph, you sure know how to spend your money or should I say your horse bride money. Anyway he’s been banned from Texas so what more use can he have for it. Ralph should just try to sell it on eBay and see if you can get anything for it.


my favorite part is retarded guntsoomer fell for the salesman grift of having to buy a fucking carrying case for his cowboy hat. "they're delicate you can't just throw them around and shit". Fucking retard.


----------



## make_it_so (Jun 26, 2022)

Gee Ralph, maybe if you wouldn't get yourself involved with these neurotic IP2 streamer thots this wouldn't be an issue?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 26, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> my favorite part is retarded guntsoomer fell for the salesman grift of having to buy a fucking carrying case for his cowboy hat. "they're delicate you can't just throw them around and shit". Fucking retard.


Hasn’t worn it again cuz we bullied him. Same with the portugo bowler. Great investments.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jun 26, 2022)

Ralph is the kind of person that would create this drama, only to find out he had the money and card on him the whole time but has to double down on blaming her just to avoid looking like a total retard.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 26, 2022)

Even if he was seeing a whore hotels usually have a safe they can store your valuab…oh wait I forgot it’s Ralph he was probably at some 1.5 star shithole.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 26, 2022)

THAT'S NOT TRUUU DO YOU UNNERSTAND?


Tweet | Archive


----------



## grumble_bum (Jun 26, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> THAT'S NOT TRUUU DO YOU UNNERSTAND?
> View attachment 3430916
> Tweet | Archive


I'm sure this will really appeal to your wingnat audience Nick.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 26, 2022)

Derpy said:


> So, here she talks about how everyone stayed up and partied all night and Ralph wasn’t there. He quickly says he was “drinking”… He left his wallet and debit card behind. Hmmm…


Every. Single. Time.
Ralph is like that fat kid relative some of us might have. You ask him where the cookie jar is, he gives you a precise location and asserts "I didn't eat any!" You just know the jar is completely empty, like Ralph's ballsack after gunting Corrine last night.

Busted.



Fannyscum said:


> THAT'S NOT TRUUU DO YOU UNNERSTAND?
> View attachment 3430916
> Tweet | Archive


Yes Ralph, you don't care about $100, certainly not enough to pass extracting $40 as a big W.

Also, he went from "I don't spend any money on coke" to "not all of it" within the same fucking sentence. Was he high? yes


----------



## Swirling weeb (Jun 26, 2022)

Ethan Oliver Ralph in:
Felted by a dope fiend


----------



## Gaymead (Jun 27, 2022)

Ulkesh said:


> Ralph recreated ANOTHER scene from Trailer Park Boys. His life is just an American adaptation with a live studio audience at this point.


This just reminded me of the Parable of the Lost $100, which goes as follows:



> Or suppose a gunt has one thousand dollars and loses one hundred. Doesn’t he light a lamp, sweep the hotel room and sniff the streets like a feral animal, until he charges up to the first nearby whore? And when he finds it, he calls upon this whole sektur together and says, ‘Ahm hood-rich, baybee; KILLSTREEM, BAYBEE!!!’ In the same way, I tell you, there is rejoicing in the presence of the angels of God over one a-log who dabs.”
> 
> - The Gospel of the Custodian of Portugal: Chapter 15, Verses 8-10


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jun 27, 2022)

Ralph is super rich you fucking faggots. He was only splitting a room with a dumb, elderly whore because he's the nicest fella in the sektor. The "missing" money is obviously only an issue in principal and not something drastically impacting the rage pigs floundering finances. It's also totally not money lost during a drug binge with disgusting literal whores and retards.


----------



## ive seen some shit (Jun 27, 2022)

ManBearHog said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/kinocopter/status/1541140487926452224?s=21&t=MgivU29AwxpFGThd1Y1rKg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mean he 100% still uses cocaine daily, it explains his insane retarded behaviour/mood, how he always sounds like his nose is stuffed.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jun 27, 2022)

Wouldn't there be some kind of emergency dispatch for a building getting flooded?


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jun 27, 2022)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Wouldn't there be some kind of emergency dispatch for a building getting flooded?


The room being flooded is dubious at best, I've partied the fuck out of some hotels and never flooded a room. Emergency dispatch though? Furry cons exist my dude.


----------



## Chris_Stuckmann (Jun 27, 2022)

This is not the behavior of someone who's got thousands in the bank.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Jun 27, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> I can believe that Pantsu is ok with Ralph sleeping around but Ralph doesn't want to have explain to her why they can't afford to go anywhere nicer than Atlantic City while he spends $500 on hookers and blow for himself. So Ralph makes up a retarded story about Corinne robbing him to explain the missing funds.




Pantsu in PMs has basically said she doesn't care that Ralph fucks around so long as he at least tells her. Not that he told Pantsu about making passes at Alice till she learned second hand and he keeps hiding how many whores he pays off anyway. 

Half suspect Pantsu actually isn't far off going to mom and dads but still feels obligated to guntguard in hopes it encourages him to stay in Rozy's life


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jun 27, 2022)

Armchair psychotherapist comment incoming: I 100% believe being Gunted was a bad coping mechanism to Digibro trooning out. 

Sort of makes sense she felt awful about Digibro trooning on her and she just sought the most cliche stereotype of a traditional male she could think of as an assurance this wouldn't happen to her again. 

Regardless it's just fucked up she takes all that shit. Raising a child with an alcoholic father is a lifetime of suffering


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 27, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> Armchair psychotherapist comment incoming: I 100% believe being Gunted was a bad coping mechanism to Digibro trooning out.
> 
> Sort of makes sense she felt awful about Digibro trooning on her and she just sought the most cliche stereotype of a traditional male she could think of as an assurance this wouldn't happen to her again.
> 
> Regardless it's just fucked up she takes all that shit. Raising a child with an alcoholic father is a lifetime of suffering


Gunt is already allegedly wearing women panties and getting pegged, soon he will complete the transition by becoming Adrienne Olivine Ralphene.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jun 27, 2022)

I was hoping the fight with Corinne would become full on bridge burning, multiple streams calling her a whore and so on, but I guess this was it. I suspect she actually has dirt that Ralph really doesn't want anyone to hear. For starters, she can probably confirm Alice's stories, but I'm thinking it's much worse than that, so I don't think he'll burn the bridge with her because he's scared, 
Had it been anyone else, there would have been a 2-3 hour stream calling her all sort of names and "exposing" her.


----------



## Armor King (Jun 27, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I was hoping the fight with Corinne would become full on bridge burning, multiple streams calling her a whore and so on, but I guess this was it. I suspect she actually has dirt that Ralph really doesn't want anyone to hear. For starters, she can probably confirm Alice's stories, but I'm thinking it's much worse than that, so I don't think he'll burn the bridge with her because he's scared,
> Had it been anyone else, there would have been a 2-3 hour stream calling her all sort of names and "exposing" her.


So Ralph got pegged by Corine too?


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jun 27, 2022)

I love the progression of the Corinne-Ralph social dynamic. Ralph went from viewing her as “LOLcow,“ to “friend of the show,” to “acquaintance,” until eventually she ended up in his inner circle. It’s like every time Ralph burned a bridge, she got a promotion.


----------



## Null (Jun 27, 2022)

Corrine: "You do coke all the time."
Ralph: "NO! DAS NOT TRU! YOU'RE PROBABLY ON COKE RIGHT NOW!"
Corrine: _*nods*_

Corrine's too stupid to lie, Ralph can't do anything but


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jun 27, 2022)

Ralph fucking corinne is the sektors world's worst kept secret


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jun 27, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Corrine confirms Ralph is major coke fiend.
> 
> She didn’t steal $100 he blew all his money on coke and can’t face Meigh. Ralph drives to DC to buy coke, so his three day binge in DC probably cost $800 in coke alone.
> 
> Nissan is going to be repo’ing that truck soon. Moving out of state won’t stop them. First Ralph loses his ghetto rental house, next is the truck.


its $60 in gas just to go to dc from richmond and back, $30 just for your car to stay overnight, and then $200 for a hotel. so $800 just to do it in DC instead of richmond as well. Meanwhile he could have very easily gotten a local drug connect and even if he has to pay a white boy premium would still be coming out ahead. he certainly didn't make enough to justify the cost even without taking drugs into the accounting.


Dick Pooman said:


> She's been a dumb bimbo live streamer since before the days of IP2. She's famous for rubbing colloidal silver on her vag to treat STDs. Mr. Metokur did a video or a stream on her a little while back and I'm sure there's an archive of it somewhere on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's only 50?


Barbarus said:


> Ralph, what's corrine doing in your hotel room? I know pantsu would get off on it but I'm sure your daughter is going to lovs it when she finds out in 10 or 15 years dad of the year!


the most common type of hotel room is a duel bed, especially if you're staying at a lower end hotel chain. either that or suites with pull out couches.


Sexual Meatball Sub said:


> View attachment 3430741
> Corinne looking like a female Ralph


he looks like a yosemite sam knock off in that hat, its hilarious. the eyes, like just wear glasses dude!


Blue Miaplacidus said:


> my favorite part is retarded guntsoomer fell for the salesman grift of having to buy a fucking carrying case for his cowboy hat. "they're delicate you can't just throw them around and shit". Fucking retard.


thats insane, the salesman knew he wasn't dealing with your everyday ordinary fool


NicoFountaine said:


> Armchair psychotherapist comment incoming: I 100% believe being Gunted was a bad coping mechanism to Digibro trooning out.
> 
> Sort of makes sense she felt awful about Digibro trooning on her and she just sought the most cliche stereotype of a traditional male she could think of as an assurance this wouldn't happen to her again.
> 
> Regardless it's just fucked up she takes all that shit. Raising a child with an alcoholic father is a lifetime of suffering


thats bullshit, but i believe it. Having said that it would literally be easier for her to just open up tinder and have found anyone else that would have been more of a good tough strongman than going to fucking Ethan Ralph, a man currently 0-3 in fights. Dumb bitch should have waited just a little bit, or did some research or opened herself up to other streamers. Flam is literally her fucking soulmate, and yet she jumped in with Ethan instead. 

i'm not kidding, may and flam have the same anime and porn interests and both are wannabee minor e-celebs, they'd have made a great couple. flam wouldn't even have treated her like she deserves and her doormat tendencies wouldn't have been taken advantage of besides helping cook and clean. i bet his grandparents would have loved having a woman around the house who loves to cook and clean, the grandma finally gets a trad woman to pass all her shitty recipes onto.

if you're going to act like such a fleshlight for a e-celeb, ralph shouldn't have been on the top of the list for this sector.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Jun 27, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BruceyBoy (Jun 27, 2022)

The $40 extracted was gas money back to Richmond because Corrine felt bad yeah?


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jun 27, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> THAT'S NOT TRUUU DO YOU UNNERSTAND?
> View attachment 3430916
> Tweet | Archive


I love how as soon as he saw we were making fun of him for crying over a fucking $100 he immediately runs to Twitter to tell everyone how he doesn't _actually _ care about the $100 at all.
Also  at "I didn't spend it on coke, certainly not _all  _of it"

Ralph is so easy to manipulate, he's like one of those talking dolls with the string you pull to make it talk, only instead of _pull string to talk  _it's _twist peg to whimper._
The second his F5ing catches something he doesn't like he has to run to Twitter to make sure we know THAT'S NAAAWT TRUUUU


----------



## Hambubger (Jun 27, 2022)

Trigger Me Timbers said:


> Ralph doesn’t mind paying for sex, but if it’s with Corrine, even he thinks he should be paid for the service.
> 
> also confirmed they shared a hotel room. Gross.


Ralph will have sex with anybody just to add to his count.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Jun 27, 2022)

Corinne got Gunted, nothing Else fills Ralph with sich loathsome Energy towards a Woman.


----------



## Near (Jun 27, 2022)

At least Ethan for once picked an opponent within his range of intelligence.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 27, 2022)

Near said:


> At least Ethan for once picked an opponent within his range of intelligence.


He's actually pretty good at it but mostly it's self-selection. He picks fights with all types of opponents but smart people realize he's not worth their time and engaging him is pointless so the beef never escalates. It's the retards of the Warski/Vickers mould who will get down in the slop with him and tangle.

The best victory over Ralph is to ignore him, live a much better life than he does, and occasionally if you feel so inclined take a shot at him from extreme higher ground. I think Rekieta does this pretty well. Chrissie Mayr as well, by simply saying arguing with Ralph is like arguing with a retard and then not mentioning him again. 

I thought Jim would be smarter about it but he let's himself get all riled up by the pig's antics which makes him look like a pussy.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 27, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> The best victory over Ralph is to ignore him, live a much better life than he does, and occasionally if you feel so inclined take a shot at him from extreme higher ground.


Who doesn’t lead a much better life than Ralph? Cam girls doing humiliation porn?  Some IP2 streamers? Guys who got their face blown off in a meth lab explosion? 

Even run of the mill crack whores keep their humiliation local instead of monetizing it online. 

I honestly think Ralph admired Jerry Springer show guests as a child. He thought the idea of showcasing your degenerate white trash life for an audience in exchange for a free hotel room, plane ticket and a few hundred bucks was so wonderful he has devoted his entire life to doing it. This means the bar for “a better life than Ralph” is so comical low you have to dig to find it.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 27, 2022)

Derpy said:


> So, here she talks about how everyone stayed up and partied all night and Ralph wasn’t there. He quickly says he was “drinking”… He left his wallet and debit card behind. Hmmm…
> 
> I think Ralph was with a whore, paying for sex while the room flooded or whatever. He an actual (unusual for Ralph) smart move by not bringing his wallet to see the hooker because they steal all the time.
> 
> ...


Corinne also flat out said Ralph does cocaine all the time so maybe he was meeting with a dealer.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 27, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Corinne also flat out said Ralph does cocaine all the time so maybe he was meeting with a dealer.


Ralph goes to DC to buy drugs, it’s why he’s making trips so often. He implied it was to go buy weed but obviously he gets his coke there. His entire humiliating meltdown with Chrissie happened due to his early in the day coke run to DC when he doxed his CC. 

His behavior change is obvious in the aftermath of these trips. Fat boy needed cocaine just to be able to waddle around protestors in  DC.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 27, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Who doesn’t lead a much better life than Ralph?


@Flamenco


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 27, 2022)

Sexual Meatball Sub said:


> View attachment 3430741
> Corinne looking like a female Ralph





Fannyscum said:


> THAT'S NOT TRUUU DO YOU UNNERSTAND?
> View attachment 3430916
> Tweet | Archive


So they were (not really) squabbling like an old married couple because why?  That makes no sense whatsoever.

This is right up there with "Filters?  What are filters?" and that fake "Who are you talking about?  I don't know them." when confronted with the name of a person he doesn't want to talk about like FaiFai or Ade.  It's obvious, it's fake, and Ralph is pathetic for even going this route.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jun 27, 2022)

At this point accusing Ethan of abusing stimulants is just as obvious as accusing him of being fat.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 27, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> At this point accusing Ethan of abusing stimulants is just as obvious as accusing him of being fat.


Stimulants also act as potent laxatives. No surprise the 24 hour stream was also the shart heard round the sector.


----------



## thismanlies (Jun 27, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Stimulants also act as potent laxatives. No surprise the 24 hour stream was also the shart heard round the sector.


How funny would it be if Ralph’s dealer cut his shit with powdered laxative?


----------



## The Internet Dick (Jun 27, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I don't really expect and answer but I gotta ask:
> 
> Is Ralph really that gifted at being stupid or does he have to put some work into it?


Ethan Ralph took a savage beating from those muggers in Portugal, hit hard enough to break his eye socket and give him a concussion. He followed this up not long after with yet another beating by that Brit and his buddy. He drinks whiskey like water and does cocaine as often as he can, which means his sleep patterns are most likely continually disrupted, which in turn means his injuries aren't healing properly. If he took nerve damage, so much the worse for him.  So we're talking about someone who's had successive head injuries within a short time span, which have almost certainly caused greater or lesser degrees of brain damage. Brain damage plus excessive alcohol consumption plus heavy drug use equal a total fuck-up as a human being. Every move the man makes is done through a jumbled, chaotic haze. 

We laugh at Ralph's antics, but what we're seeing right now is someone on the verge of total collapse. When people ask, 'What will this crazy bastard do next?' The answer is 'likely fall over and die.'  It should make him an object of sympathy, but given who and what he is, I can't find it in me to give a damn.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 27, 2022)

Derpy said:


> So, here she talks about how everyone stayed up and partied all night and Ralph wasn’t there. He quickly says he was “drinking”… He left his wallet and debit card behind. Hmmm…


That harkened back to the post-Knoxville video with Ralph saying "AH LOVE MAH WAHF!" after DSP said something about hookers.  Or when Chaggot said he caught what happened around the corner with the guy who gave Ralph a weak forearm and Ralph had that "OH SHIT!" look on his face just before he grabbed Chaggot's phone.


----------



## OffRecord (Jun 27, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> Armchair psychotherapist comment incoming: I 100% believe being Gunted was a bad coping mechanism to Digibro trooning out.
> 
> Sort of makes sense she felt awful about Digibro trooning on her and she just sought the most cliche stereotype of a traditional male she could think of as an assurance this wouldn't happen to her again.
> 
> Regardless it's just fucked up she takes all that shit. Raising a child with an alcoholic father is a lifetime of suffering


And frankly, at this rate there’s a non zero chance Ralph will troon out one day as well. She has chosen poorly.


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Jun 27, 2022)

thismanlies said:


> Chlorine robbing Gunt is something I’d expect her to do. But to flood the room and stick him with the bill (because you know this cracked out bitch didn’t put the room on her credit card) I have to wonder what he did to piss her off.


He does have a track record of raping z tier internet hoes in hotel rooms.


----------



## thismanlies (Jun 27, 2022)

Canine with Fangs said:


> He does have a track record of raping z tier internet hoes in hotel rooms.


We’d know if Ralph raped Chlorine because he’d be in the emergency room denying he has a gangrenous infection in his crotch.


----------



## Hamdulilah (Jun 27, 2022)

Just imagine fucking being Meigh at this point, lmfao.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 27, 2022)

Hamdulilah said:


> Just imagine fucking being Meigh at this point, lmfao.


at least she's skinny! winning!


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 27, 2022)

Hamdulilah said:


> Just imagine fucking being Meigh at this point, lmfao.


No, no, actually it makes perfect sense now.

Ralph likes riding the horse dick.


----------



## BlackDragoons (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm guessing the main reason he shacked up with Corinne was he wanted to plunge the Memphis Micro and from the looks of it didn't go to plan.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 27, 2022)

The Internet Dick said:


> Ethan Ralph took a savage beating from those muggers in Portugal, hit hard enough to break his eye socket and give him a concussion. He followed this up not long after with yet another beating by that Brit and his buddy. He drinks whiskey like water and does cocaine as often as he can, which means his sleep patterns are most likely continually disrupted, which in turn means his injuries aren't healing properly. If he took nerve damage, so much the worse for him.  So we're talking about someone who's had successive head injuries within a short time span, which have almost certainly caused greater or lesser degrees of brain damage. Brain damage plus excessive alcohol consumption plus heavy drug use equal a total fuck-up as a human being. Every move the man makes is done through a jumbled, chaotic haze.
> 
> We laugh at Ralph's antics, but what we're seeing right now is someone on the verge of total collapse. When people ask, 'What will this crazy bastard do next?' The answer is 'likely fall over and die.'  It should make him an object of sympathy, but given who and what he is, I can't find it in me to give a damn.


Ralph says it was four men.  And it might be so.  But Ralph falling over in a drunken and drugged stupor and hitting his melon on the corner of a table, then getting his purse snatched by some passerby seems just as likely to me as perchance having happened.


----------



## Absurdity (Jun 27, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> at least she's skinny! winning!


Whinnying!


----------



## Got Milk! (Jun 27, 2022)

OffRecord said:


> And frankly, at this rate there’s a non zero chance Ralph will troon out one day as well. She has chosen poorly.


One day soon Meigh will hear Ralph (on one of his monthly visits home) yelling "look at this fucking faggot". Thinking someone has broken in or is on the property, she will come running in.... Only to find Ralph yelling into a slightly coke dusted mirror.


----------



## BelUwUga (Jun 27, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Ralph says it was four men.  And it might be so.  But Ralph falling over in a drunken and drugged stupor and hitting his melon on the corner of a table, then getting his purse snatched by some passerby seems just as likely to me as perchance having happened.


I'm not quite sure when you've blown "the ratio" precisely but I am certain 5:1 is well over the line. It wouldn't even be a gangbang worth bragging about either. Why is Ralph getting into situations where the _best_ potential context is he was watching and jerking like a cuck? Why is he not only doing that but admitting to it publicly?! The FuentesxRalph crossover is beginning to make a lot more sense now.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 27, 2022)

Ralph fighting 4 men is as believable as his phone getting hacked to release revenge pornography.

Also, what puts one in a situation to duke off with 4 men? He made it sound like a bar confrontation, those rarely go physical because both parties realise the "weapons" at their disposal and would rather not have their skulls opened by the bottom of a bottle.

Bullshit. Ralph got beat up by one person for being a loud disrespectful Amerimutt and it was probably the pimp of a hooker he was trying to bang. He had € 150 on him, not a coincidence.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 27, 2022)

The Internet Dick said:


> Ethan Ralph took a savage beating from those muggers in Portugal, hit hard enough to break his eye socket and give him a concussion. He followed this up not long after with yet another beating by that Brit and his buddy. He drinks whiskey like water and does cocaine as often as he can, which means his sleep patterns are most likely continually disrupted, which in turn means his injuries aren't healing properly. If he took nerve damage, so much the worse for him.  So we're talking about someone who's had successive head injuries within a short time span, which have almost certainly caused greater or lesser degrees of brain damage. Brain damage plus excessive alcohol consumption plus heavy drug use equal a total fuck-up as a human being. Every move the man makes is done through a jumbled, chaotic haze.
> 
> We laugh at Ralph's antics, but what we're seeing right now is someone on the verge of total collapse. When people ask, 'What will this crazy bastard do next?' The answer is 'likely fall over and die.'  It should make him an object of sympathy, but given who and what he is, I can't find it in me to give a damn.


All of this, and he’s behind the wheel staring at his phone, coked up, drunk, high, brain damaged. 
It makes me sick to think he’s going to hurt or kill innocent strangers on the road.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 27, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Ralph says it was four men.  And it might be so.  But Ralph falling over in a drunken and drugged stupor and hitting his melon on the corner of a table, then getting his purse snatched by some passerby seems just as likely to me as perchance having happened.


An eight-year old on a sugar high pretending to be  a ninja could hand Gunt his corpulent ass.


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Jun 27, 2022)

Hamdulilah said:


> Just imagine fucking being Meigh at this point, lmfao.


Meigh if I recall correctly from the Alice leaks seethed about Corrine like the cuck she is, while being fine with recruiting Alice into the harem. It actually kind of makes sense, Alice is kind of childlike in her retardation and Meigh probably figured (incorrectly!) that she would therefore be easy to control and Corrine is besides being considerably more attractive than Meigh is an adult woman with a mind of her own, albeit totally retarded in her own way. But she is not apt to be controlled by anyone, which is likewise why Ethan ran into trouble with her. I just really hope she has some milk to deliver on him in the coming days. I can't stand Corrine but whatever it would be is likely funny. However she is also like Meigh in one respect which is that she's really clout hungry so I can see her trying to play all this down, too.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 27, 2022)

Gina Gillotti said:


> Meigh if I recall correctly from the Alice leaks seethed about Corrine like the cuck she is, while being fine with recruiting Alice into the harem. It actually kind of makes sense, Alice is kind of childlike in her retardation and Meigh probably figured (incorrectly!) that she would therefore be easy to control and Corrine is besides being considerably more attractive than Meigh is an adult woman with a mind of her own, albeit totally retarded in her own way. But she is not apt to be controlled by anyone, which is likewise why Ethan ran into trouble with her. I just really hope she has some milk to deliver on him in the coming days. I can't stand Corrine but whatever it would be is likely funny. However she is also like Meigh in one respect which is that she's really clout hungry so I can see her trying to play all this down, too.


It’s also funny because May is like “you can fuck these retarded sluts but not this old nasty skank”

And Ralph is like “ok I wanna fuck the skank tho”


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jun 27, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> All of this, and he’s behind the wheel staring at his phone, coked up, drunk, high, brain damaged.
> It makes me sick to think he’s going to hurt or kill innocent strangers on the road.


This is why I pray he only hurts or kills himself (and Meigh) when he causes his next crash. Then Rozy can be entrusted to loving, sane adoptive parents who will raise her to rise above her DNA. (Though let’s be real, letting a pack of bobcats raise her would yield a better result than being raised by Gunt and Mantsu.)


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 27, 2022)

Can you be a crackbaby through your dad's side?


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 27, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> I'm not quite sure when you've blown "the ratio" precisely but I am certain 5:1 is well over the line. It wouldn't even be a gangbang worth bragging about either. Why is Ralph getting into situations where the _best_ potential context is he was watching and jerking like a cuck? Why is he not only doing that but admitting to it publicly?! The FuentesxRalph crossover is beginning to make a lot more sense now.


If I had to guess this story came about because "AH WAS ASSAULTED BAH FOUR MEN OUTTA NOWHERE!  AH FOUGHT THEM WELL PAST THE POINT OF REASON BUT AH ENDED UP HERE IN THIS PORTUGESIAN HOSPITAL!" sounded better than "AH WAS TRYIN' TA GET CERTAIN THINGS IRONED OUT WITH THIS WHORE WHEN SHE HIT ME SO HARD AND AH WAS ALREADY SO DRUNK AND DRUGGED UP THAT AH FELL OVER AND HIT THE SIDE OF MAH FACE HARD AGAINST A TABLE THEN ON THE STONE FLOOR."


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 27, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> If I had to guess this story came about because "AH WAS ASSAULTED BAH FOUR MEN OUTTA NOWHERE!  AH FOUGHT THEM WELL PAST THE POINT OF REASON BUT AH ENDED UP HERE IN THIS PORTUGESIAN HOSPITAL!" sounded better than "AH WAS TRYIN' TA GET CERTAIN THINGS IRONED OUT WITH THIS WHORE WHEN SHE HIT ME SO HARD AND AH WAS ALREADY SO DRUNK AND DRUGGED UP THAT AH FELL OVER AND HIT THE SIDE OF MAH FACE HARD AGAINST A TABLE THEN ON THE STONE FLOOR."


He could have said he had a verbal dispute with one guy and that turned turned physical but no, 4 men. Expects anyone to believe him. 

What a joke.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jun 27, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> He could have said he had a verbal dispute with one guy and that turned turned physical but no, 4 men. Expects anyone to believe him.
> 
> What a joke.


It’s because HE is that stupid (while thinking he’s smart)— and assumes everyone else would believe that shit too.

Considering how much this total sped must have gotten bullied in school, it’s impressive that it wasn’t nearly enough. Thank God we’re around to make up for it.


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Jun 27, 2022)

Corinne is my favorite side character since the colloidal silver arc.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 27, 2022)

Too Many Catgirls said:


> Corinne is my favorite side character since the colloidal silver arc.


I'm a fan of the stolen ipad arc


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Jun 27, 2022)

Too Many Catgirls said:


> Corinne is my favorite side character since the colloidal silver arc.


I remember when they talked her into doing IRL in Compton, alone. The promise was enormous but IIRC it didn’t deliver anything juicy. Shame.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 27, 2022)

Too Many Catgirls said:


> Corinne is my favorite side character since the colloidal silver arc.


The Colloidal Silver Arc?  Do tell.  And that IS "colloidal", right?  Not "colonic" I hope?



Jack Awful said:


> I'm a fan of the stolen ipad arc


Another fine tale to tell?  Also I hope I am again correct that "iPad" isn't some colloquialism for "colon".


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jun 28, 2022)

(Tweet | Archive )

I go back to what I said originally here 


NicoFountaine said:


> Ralph is the kind of person that would create this drama, only to find out he had the money and card on him the whole time but has to double down on blaming her just to avoid looking like a total retard.



I bet he found out he had the card and the money the whole time and had to find a way to do damage control BEFOW FAN FICK FARMS WOULD TALK MORE SHIT BOUT ME


----------



## Big moth tiddies (Jun 28, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I thought Jim would be smarter about it but he let's himself get all riled up by the pig's antics which makes him look like a pussy.


Are you joking? Jim is making BANK off of Ralph and the tide of public opinion that will happily reward people for shitting on the gunt with shekels. 

The smartest play is always always ALWAYS monetization.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Jun 28, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> The Colloidal Silver Arc?  Do tell.  And that IS "colloidal", right?  Not "colonic" I hope?


As best my memory can put it, Corinne first debuted in the sektur as a communal punching bag when she was randomly allowed in on a mega Killstream where a bunch of people showed up including Jim, Dick and Sam Hyde. Corinne is a ditzy retard who seems to have the stereotypical LA-raised loose grasp on reality where she will say and agree to do stupid shit because she's just dumb and oblivious but convinced she's super radical amazing. This manifested during the stream where something led to her talking about how she uses colloidal silver as a vaginal cleanser and then someone (either Jim or Dick I think) came back with a remark that colloidal silver makes your skin blue/progresses to a skin condition which turns your flesh a repulsive grey. Laughs were universally had at an idiot's expense and for some reason Corinne survived past being a once-off joke who afterwards disappears back into the aether.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 28, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> As best my memory can put it, Corinne first debuted in the sektur as a communal punching bag when she was randomly allowed in on a mega Killstream where a bunch of people showed up including Jim, Dick and Sam Hyde. Corinne is a ditzy retard who seems to have the stereotypical LA-raised loose grasp on reality where she will say and agree to do stupid shit because she's just dumb and oblivious but convinced she's super radical amazing. This manifested during the stream where something led to her talking about how she uses colloidal silver as a vaginal cleanser and then someone (either Jim or Dick I think) came back with a remark that colloidal silver makes your skin blue/progresses to a skin condition which turns your flesh a repulsive grey. Laughs were universally had at an idiot's expense and for some reason Corinne survived past being a once-off joke who afterwards disappears back into the aether.







Null, Dick, Metokur and Mumkey Jones joined the KillStream Krew to dunk on Corinne. Ralph was always the weakest link in these discussions, his contribution just being the platform.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jun 28, 2022)

Ralph paid her back? Hahaha, what a pussy, what happened to "I don't give a shit"?
I'm now more convinced than ever that Corinne has serious dirt on Ralph, and he is terrified of her releasing it. The Ralphabitch bows to Corinne.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 28, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> View attachment 3434679
> (Tweet | Archive )
> 
> I go back to what I said originally here
> ...


Bragging about extracting $40 and now had it extracted back? 
What are the chances that he drunkenly spent the $100 and just didn't remember, or he just lost it? 

Only Ralph can give this disgusting whore a W.


----------



## northstar747 (Jun 28, 2022)

I still chuckle how null told her "I m not gonna promote you, go away"

Do I have my lore right that Ice posiden, was paying her for sex and thats how she found out about real life streaming?


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (Jun 28, 2022)

ive seen some shit said:


> i mean he 100% still uses cocaine daily, it explains his insane retarded behaviour/mood, how he always sounds like his nose is stuffed.


That means his yay is cut to shit lol.  He’s wayyyyy down the chain with zero access to the good stuff.



Absurdity said:


> Whinnying!


Whimpering


----------



## ive seen some shit (Jun 28, 2022)

Uber driver reviewer said:


> That means his yay is cut to shit lol.  He’s wayyyyy down the chain with zero access to the good stuff.


as we all know hes not the baller he likes us to think he is, he gets mad over 100 dollars he lost and buys 20dollar womens purses, obviously he buys the coke thats cut with fucking flour or something from some hood nigger called tyrese


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 28, 2022)

He must have found the 100 dollar bill in his gunt flaps later.


----------



## Glass House (Jun 28, 2022)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> As best my memory can put it, Corinne first debuted in the sektur as a communal punching bag when she was randomly allowed in on a mega Killstream where a bunch of people showed up including Jim, Dick and Sam Hyde.



The very first time she got on anyone's radar was when she showed up on an Ice Poseidon stream where she accused Ice of handcuffing her against her will and Baked of stealing her iPad.

Of course Jim was watching live and fired up a stream to review it all.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 28, 2022)

ive seen some shit said:


> obviously he buys the coke thats cut with fucking flour or something from some hood nigger called tyrese


Ralph’s too scared to do that.  If he wasn’t, he’d just buy it from one of his neighbors.  He drives to DC to buy from Corinne and SHE’S the one who buys from Tyrese.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jun 28, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> View attachment 3434679
> (Tweet | Archive )
> 
> I go back to what I said originally here
> ...


That sounds just like Ralph tbh, get drunk off his ass, think he's lost his card and money and immediately start a hollerin' then realize hours later it was in his fucking shirt pocket since he the last time he hit the ATM.
The only thing I find surprising is him admitting it and returning the $40, otherwise that sort of shit would be classic Ralphamale behavior, hair trigger and low iQ, 1st response to any setback is to start Gunting and Hollering.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 28, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> The only thing I find surprising is him admitting it and returning the $40, otherwise that sort of shit would be classic Ralphamale behavior, hair trigger and low iQ, 1st response to any setback is to start Gunting and Hollering.


It's because she has mounds of dirt on him. He is compelled to quietly walk back his gunt rage lest she share what she knows.

But remember, THE RALPHAMALE DONT SCARE, BITCH. DO YOU UNDERSTAND?


----------



## Near (Jun 28, 2022)

Azrn0239 said:


> The very first time she got on anyone's radar was when she showed up on an Ice Poseidon stream where she accused Ice of handcuffing her against her will and Baked of stealing her iPad.
> 
> Of course Jim was watching live and fired up a stream to review it all.


It does make all sorts of sense for Ralph to end up being the only one who gives her any platform. She is one of the dumbest human beings I have ever seen. And also happens to be Ralph's contact for getting more cocaine.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jun 28, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> That sounds just like Ralph tbh, get drunk off his ass, think he's lost his card and money and immediately start a hollerin' then realize hours later it was in his fucking shirt pocket since he the last time he hit the ATM.
> The only thing I find surprising is him admitting it and returning the $40, otherwise that sort of shit would be classic Ralphamale behavior, hair trigger and low iQ, 1st response to any setback is to start Gunting and Hollering.


Warsky and PPP were immediately orbiting her. To everyone's surprise, he realized it was better to make peace rather than burn the bridge with her because of all the shit she could have unveiled at the Kino Casino. Our little Ralphamale can actually learn from past experiences. I am surprised.


----------



## Got Milk! (Jun 28, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> Warsky and PPP were immediately orbiting her. To everyone's surprise, he realized it was better to make peace rather than burn the bridge with her because of all the shit she could have unveiled at the Kino Casino. Our little Ralphamale can actually learn from past experiences. I am surprised.


. Probably just realized he can't get drugs without her and it's worth the $40. Or, as others have suggested, he realized he had his money/card all along. 
Ralph learning from anything seems wayyyy too


----------



## hawkisnight (Jun 28, 2022)

not william stenchever said:


> It's because she has mounds of dirt on him. He is compelled to quietly walk back his gunt rage lest she share what she knows.
> 
> But remember, THE RALPHAMALE DONT SCARE, BITCH. DO YOU UNDERSTAND?


Or she's the one who knows the dealer(s). I don't see any other scenario why would Gunt want to hang out with her. There's also sex but dude there are limits, right? I guess he did it with Pantsu so Corinne might be seen as an upgrade for our fat drug addict


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 28, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> Warsky and PPP were immediately orbiting her. To everyone's surprise, he realized it was better to make peace rather than burn the bridge with her because of all the shit she could have unveiled at the Kino Casino. Our little Ralphamale can actually learn from past experiences. I am surprised.


Last time PP and Warski started courting a former friend was Alice and her rape charge.  I still doubt Ralph came to this enlightenment on his own.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Jun 29, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Another fine tale to tell?  Also I hope I am again correct that "iPad" isn't some colloquialism for "colon".



So Corinne hung out and livestreamed with Ice Poseidon and shit got weird I think some really intoxicated woman came over and they put her in their dungeon which was actually just a peraonal garage attached to the condo. She barely spoke English and Corinne got involved and Ice Poseidon got annoyed with her and she left. Then he claimed that she had stolen an ipad and she denied it. Eventually I think Ice Poseidon got something back that was supposed to be comparable to the ipad and he wasn't having it and eventually the ipad was found. 

I'm going by memory so I might be mixing up events.


----------



## SargonF00t (Jun 29, 2022)

Ralph would happily fuck Corinne, he said he doesn't mind older women.


----------



## Sammich (Jun 29, 2022)

northstar747 said:


> I still chuckle how null told her "I m not gonna promote you, go away"
> 
> Do I have my lore right that Ice posiden, was paying her for sex and thats how she found out about real life streaming?


My memory is fuzzy as hell, so I might need to be corrected on some of this.  But Corrine cliffords used to be a whore/escort.  I think she was a pimp for this girl named  Cassandra, but  Cassandra was fucking ice piss and Corrinne was the one that brought her around.  She left an ipad there because her adn  Cassandra were fuckign roasted on opiates.  That's when the story starts pretty much.    I added her thread to the OP here, but i'll drop it here as well. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corin...thcorinne-corinne-forever-corinn-esque.42522/


----------



## Spez (Jun 29, 2022)

So you're telling me Ralph was bragging about 40$ and then gave it back behind the scenes?

Next up we'll see him rent a nice supercar (if he hasn't spent all his money on coke by then) claim that he has 12 Shitillion dollars in the bank and he brought the car as a gift to himself and funnily never see the car brought up ever again.


----------



## northstar747 (Jun 29, 2022)

This ain't the best place for this post but how does Ralph have any money for trips and drugs?

Will there be a gas station clerk job saga?


----------



## Spez (Jun 29, 2022)

northstar747 said:


> This ain't the best place for this post but how does Ralph have any money for trips and drugs?
> 
> Will there be a gas station clerk job saga?


If you have a name on the internet with atleast *some* popularity then there will always be paypigs willing to drop their wallet just for your attention


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jun 29, 2022)

Sammich said:


> My memory is fuzzy as hell, so I might need to be corrected on some of this.  But Corrine cliffords used to be a whore/escort.  I think she was a pimp for this girl named  Cassandra, but  Cassandra was fucking ice piss and Corrinne was the one that brought her around.  She left an ipad there because her adn  Cassandra were fuckign roasted on opiates.  That's when the story starts pretty much.    I added her thread to the OP here, but i'll drop it here as well. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corin...thcorinne-corinne-forever-corinn-esque.42522/




She’s still a hooker, she just doesn’t put ads in the backpages anymore. Her titty videos are still up for anyone who wants to see her. Give her 100$ she’ll probably fuck you. 

Is Cassandra that “Cassie Nova” chick Baked was hanging out with? I vaguely remember this, but 2018 feels like forever ago. 


northstar747 said:


> This ain't the best place for this post but how does Ralph have any money for trips and drugs?
> 
> Will there be a gas station clerk job saga?


Just bad money management. He has some money in the bank from Killstream’s heyday, and he’s basically wasting it. But no, he’ll never work. He would literally rather commit suicide. Frankly he should lol. 


SargonF00t said:


> Ralph would happily fuck Corinne, he said he doesn't mind older women.


I’d be surprised if he hasn’t already. She’s a cheap hooker, and one of the best looking women to ever pay attention to Ralph. 


hawkisnight said:


> Or she's the one who knows the dealer(s). I don't see any other scenario why would Gunt want to hang out with her. There's also sex but dude there are limits, right? I guess he did it with Pantsu so Corinne might be seen as an upgrade for our fat drug addict


Ralph is all out of friends and Corinne still returns his calls. It’s really that simple.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 29, 2022)

The card and $100 were in Ralph's backpocket. He realised after he took his trousers off, he cannot reach his back pockets while he's wearing it.


----------



## northstar747 (Jun 29, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Just bad money management. He has some money in the bank from Killstream’s heyday, and he’s basically wasting it. But no, he’ll never work. He would literally rather commit suicide. Frankly he should lol.


Eh Richard "lowtax" Kyanka already did that.

maybe he should get rapped in a van by andy dick


----------



## BlueCheeseUltimate (Jun 29, 2022)

Ralph's wallet was probably left at the hotel because he was meeting the dealer. Didn't want all his stuff on him in case things went south. Common tactic when meeting unknown drug dealers in strange places. If the 100 did turn up, he probably had it stashed in his pocket for doing said coke and forgot about it and/or had it stashed in a weird pocket just in case he needed a little more cash for the plug.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jun 29, 2022)

You know normally when Ralph starts to burn bridges and gets to gunting and hollerin' he doesn't go running back an hour later with a fire extinguisher and try to make nice, I notice the Kino Casino people were sniffing around Chlorine immediately when they started arguing, it makes me wonder what exactly Corinne has on Ralph that he can't have getting out.
Ralph's whole life at this point is an open book of such shame, embarrassment and depravity that most people would kill themselves if they woke up tomorow as Ethan Ralph, so whatever it is must be juicy as fuck and quite damaging to the Ralphamale.
What the fuck does Corinne know about him?
He's literally ate shit from a fat chicks asshole on camera, so it must be quite something.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 29, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> You know normally when Ralph starts to burn bridges and gets to gunting and hollerin' he doesn't go running back an hour later with a fire extinguisher and try to make nice, I notice the Kino Casino people were sniffing around Chlorine immediately when they started arguing, it makes me wonder what exactly Corinne has on Ralph that he can't have getting out.
> Ralph's whole life at this point is an open book of such shame, embarrassment and depravity that most people would kill themselves if they woke up tomorow as Ethan Ralph, so whatever it is must be juicy as fuck and quite damaging to the Ralphamale.
> What the fuck does Corinne know about him?
> He's literally ate shit from a fat chicks asshole on camera, so it must be quite something.


She’s his dope connection in DC, so although we all know that he’s on coke and blowing what little cash he’s got, Corinne can actually prove it with receipts.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jun 29, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> She’s his dope connection in DC, so although we all know that he’s on coke and blowing what little cash he’s got, Corinne can actually prove it with receipts.


Granted, I get a feeling it's more than that tho. If it was just she's his dealer, it's not exactly hard to get white, and anything she could say about his coke habit he could blow off with "oh she's just fucking mad and you guys know she's got a screw loose" kinda deal, plus if she's his supplier I don't think she'd wanna blow him up without blowing herself up too, so to speak, I get a feeling it's something seedier than that.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 29, 2022)

Ralph, you can't hide the colloidal silver for forever. Eventually Meigh is going to wonder why both of your genitals are deep blue.


----------



## ManBearHog (Jun 29, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> 1st response to any setback is to start Gunting and Hollering.


Like a woman


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 29, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> Granted, I get a feeling it's more than that tho. If it was just she's his dealer, it's not exactly hard to get white, and anything she could say about his coke habit he could blow off with "oh she's just fucking mad and you guys know she's got a screw loose" kinda deal, plus if she's his supplier I don't think she'd wanna blow him up without blowing herself up too, so to speak, I get a feeling it's something seedier than that.


He could deny what she says, but she’s got his DMs.  

Ralph’s a total pussy.  He’s not about to go out and try to cop from someone he doesn’t know from his sektur and he’s afraid that anyone else he tries to get dope from in the sektur other than Dax is going to snake on him.

I’m sure there’s a lot of simp shit in their DMs as well, like with Alice.  Probably a lot of stuff that wouldn’t mean much to us but would prove to Meigh that Ralph’s been lying to her about a lot of shit.

As far as Corinne not wanting to out Ralph and lose her gig as his supplier, Ralph is strictly penny-ante.  We all saw how he flipped his lid over a single hundo.  Corinne losing Ralph as a customer doesn’t hurt her much.  Ralph losing his only connection and having their DMs leaked to the world where he’s simping for her and sexytime talking with her hurts him bad.


----------



## The Big Dream (Jun 29, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> She’s his dope connection in DC, so although we all know that he’s on coke and blowing what little cash he’s got, Corinne can actually prove it with receipts.


The weird thing is, although this would sink most peoples' careers, having receipts for Ralph's dealings would blow over in a day. We know he does coke, the only humour might be in how much he gets ripped off for it.


----------

